# Newcomer



## gutterpunk (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello! I'm very new in the mice world, but I want to learn all I can to have happy and healthy mice. I originally wanted to just breed feeders as a hobby, but I found show mice and really like them. I don't think there's any shows near me, but I wouldn't mind showing if I was able to. Currently I have a male from petco, but he will most likely just end up being a pet.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to you


----------

